# Good site around Oliva, Denia, Javea peninsula



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Was going to travel round north coast of Spain down thro' Portugal but the weather has been so poor the last few weeks we've decided to head to the Med and even then the forecast isn't that settled.

Currently just north of Madrid for the weekend and looking to travel onto the Oliva, Denia, Javea peninsula on Monday.

Have got the ACSI book but they don't tell you what you want to know!

We're looking for good size level firm accessable pitches to take an 8.5m van. Within waking of the beach, close to a good town with shopping and restaurants and have access to cycle paths for trips further afield.

Richard


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have stayed here at Javea - Camping El Naranjal - it's in the ACSI book. When we were there last year there were a few large vehicles on site. It's an easy walking distance to the beach, restaurants etc.,


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://lospinosdenia.com/?lang=en


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just been scanning the weather forecast websites and the rain looks pretty bad for all of southern & central Spain until the end of the week!! Best forecasts appear to be the Cartagena to Almeria stretch of coast. Not sure what to do. We've already had two weeks of poor weather so thinking of moving back up to the south of France where it appears to be drier but colder.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Los Pinos looks a bit tight for larger vans especially the road in. Is there only one way in? Are the pitches poor in the wet, thinking that it's likely to rain Tues, Wed, Thurs.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

There is an alternative in Javea Richard : http://www.campingjavea.es/

Weather forecast here: https://www.google.it/search?q=jave...60l2&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&hl=en-GB

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Los Pinos looks a bit tight for larger vans especially the road in. Is there only one way in? Are the pitches poor in the wet, thinking that it's likely to rain Tues, Wed, Thurs.


It's been a few years since being there but as far as I can remember it is just the 1 road in & out (we managed no probs in out 6.5m Hymer. - like a lot of sites, it's not concrete so might be a touch soggy (and shaded by pine trees


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are going to head to the Cartagena to Almeria coast then try Camping Los Madriles - http://www.campinglosmadriles.com/es/index.php


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I wouldn't give up on that part of Spain yet. We have just moved back into Spain from Portugal because it was too cold to sit out there at night.The south east part of Spain around the Costa Blanca and especially Costa Calida has been consistently the warmest and driest part of Spain in winter months for the last few years. I think October and April are the two wettest months.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Decided to play safe and pitch up at Bonterra. In the rain it's nice and clean with the pitches and access roads, plus the Mercadona is right opposite. 

Rain forecasted for next few days and then sun returning but temperatures slightly cooler. Forecast appears the same for most of the Med coastal area.

Richard


----------



## boovonez (Jan 7, 2015)

try the acsi site campinjavia its great


----------

